

Responses for Summer 2010 Applications Delayed - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/responses-for-summer-2010-applications-delaye#

======
dtran
Feel better! Very impressed with the short timeframe in which you guys turn
around the huge number of applications! Someone should tell this site to
update: <http://omghowmuchtimeleftforycdecision.icodedhere.com/>

~~~
matrixownsyou
updated.

~~~
matrixownsyou
now with a domain <http://www.OMGHowMuchTimeLeftForYCDecision.com>

~~~
dtran
best domain ever. Can we buy madagascar domains? www.o.mg

------
atiw
Yeah. Get well soon, Paul. What's one more day when we have waited all this
time (all our adult lives? ).

Appreciate the effort you guys put into making this whole thing work.

------
benologist
It'd be really nice if you could respond to some of the definite rejections at
this point, I imagine you've figured out a lot of guys who aren't getting in.

I'm hopeful but not delusional about my chances, and I'm supposed to be on a
plane leaving SF tomorrow night - I didn't time it for the YC stuff it just
was a convenient coincidence since FGS and GDC were last week and my last
meetings were yesterday.

~~~
p6
Sorry but your application was rejected. The reason is there is no reason.
Just keep reading HN. Cheers, p6

------
jarsj
It would be great to have some feedback (unpolished notes) along with a
rejection. That would make it worthwhile.

~~~
rms
<http://ycombinator.com/whynot.html>

~~~
pg
Hmm, I should change the numbers; we've expanded to 4 days of interviews, so
now we may be able to interview around 80 groups.

~~~
nlabs
Wow, thats a significant increase. Happy to hear that.

------
DanielBMarkham
We all know the real reason -- this session's applicants were all so super
awesome that it's simply been impossible for Paul and the rest to narrow the
crowd down.

It's okay. We understand.

~~~
pg
It is in fact such a good batch of applications that we are having trouble
narrowing it down. But even so we would have by now if I hadn't been out for 3
days.

~~~
patio11
Congratulations to both you guys and the applicants. Being overwhelmed with
quality is certainly great for YC, and it is good news for the founders, too:
if they're knocking your socks off with an application/video then they're
probably going places even if they don't quite make the cutoff for this
particular opportunity.

------
coryl
Nooooooooooooooooooo!

Oh well, still got the Pacquiao / Clottey fight tonight. Get well soon!

~~~
kyro
<http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/> seems appropriate.

~~~
jayphelps
So very appropriate.

------
rickyyean
Please get well soon, Paul. Thanks for the hard work.

------
eirene
Glad to hear you're feeling better. Thanks for the heads up!

------
davidmurphy
Oooh oooh! Approve my startup -- I'm marketing a cure for the common cold!

(j/k -- wish I did have a Star Trek-esq cure-all, though. Feel better!)

------
nitrogen
Thanks for keeping the community apprised of the delay, though I'm sure the
anticipation is almost more than some of us can take ;).

------
kloncks
A tad bit more anxious now. Thankfully, however, this quarter's Finals are
thoroughly distracting me.

Hope you get better pg!

------
nikkob
Thanks for the heads up Paul!

------
chrischen
I suppose it's still too late to send you new info about the application?

------
lachyg
Actually sorta happy, as I noticed a few grammatical errors!

------
raingrove
I am keeping my fingers crossed!

